# bridging module for hcca 225 g1



## rcguy21j (Feb 20, 2011)

I am looking for some help building a module for this hcca 225. This amp has the din plug between the rca jacks, this is what is making me belive it is gen 1. I am wondering if just building a custom rca to the right channel (flipping the signal wire to the outside and the shield wire to the inside) will this change the signal phase on the right channel? 
It is my understanding that if I can flip the phase on one channel then I can bridge using the two hots (yellow and orange wire). 

If this won't work then can someone help me with the propper way to achieve this. I have found other info in other threads but the images are not available any more and I am having a hard time following. 
thanks in advance
Jon


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Check out Perry Babins bridging module, if all you need to do is invert a channel then his will do the trick.

It sounds like thats what your trying to do, invert the right channel. Which is possible to do with either a crossover that has that function or build the module that Perry has provided on his website. PM if you need further help.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Bridging Module: 
This circuit was designed to invert an audio signal. Most car audio amplifiers have one 'normal' channel and one 'inverted' channel. The inverted channel is needed so the amplifier can be bridged. Some of the older Orion amplifiers did not have an inverted channel and therefore needed a 'bridging module' to bridge the amplifier. To use this circuit, you would connect the left signal directly to the amplifier and the right channel to the input of this circuit. The output of this circuit would be connected to the right channel of the amplifier. You would then use the 2 positive speaker output wires for bridging. The left channel will be the positive output. This circuit will probably need to be powered by a constant source to prevent a turn on pop. If you don't want to connect it to a constant power source, connect it to a source that's controlled by the ignition switch. Do not connect it to the remote out of the radio.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Before you go burning up your HCCA amp by guessing on bridged input...

The proper module is the *Orion 400 BDG*, they're a bit more complex than just flipping one input though so I wouldn't know about building a replacement. They run on "phantom power", powered via the DIN cable to the amp. The good news is they show up on eBay sometimes and since there's not much of a market for them they don't sell for huge money. In fact there's one listed on eBay right now and I think it's currently at $38. Regular MIDI style DIN cables will work between the 400 BDG and the HCCA amps.

I used to have three of the bridging modules but I traded them to Patrick at Robot Underground for some old a/d/s/ 335PX crossover parts. No idea if he still has them laying around, that was at least 7 years ago.


----------



## rcguy21j (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input.
1. Where can i get this midi style din cable?

I also looked into the Perry Babin (sp) homemade bridging module and I have all the parts to assemble one. I just don't understand the whole wiring diagram. If I could get clarification on what goes to which pin on the din plug and the op amp and where the signal wire is generated that would be awesome. 
There were some links to working op amps being used in this application but they were not available any more. A pic would probably help lots. 

These are probably stupid questions but I am new to this side of car audio. I am enjoying it, just need a little more guidence. Like I said before the bcae1.com site is great but a little over my head. 

My deck is 4v pre amp out and the


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Email Perry with any questions, he will answer no matter how dumb the question might be. I watch EEV blog on YouTube also and learn a little day by day. Youtube has some educational vids on op amps, circuit boards, schematics, ect. very fun.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

rcguy21j said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 1. Where can i get this midi style din cable?


A MIDI cable is just a standard 5-pin DIN. You can pick one up at any music store that sells keyboards, like Guitar Center or wherever.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Wasn't there also an old Audio Control crossover or equalizer that would work as a bridging module with the G1 amplifiers?

Edit: Found it. It was the older Audio Control 2XS.

EDIT2: Like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...3dQQitemZ140513266237QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo

You need one that says "Invert" on the mono & bridging out!


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Perry walked me right through it. I bridged 3 280GX's using DIN's I made.

Circut for Bridging Orion GX amps? - diyAudio


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^Told'ya. ^^^^

It doesnt take much experience, if you can read a simply schematic, data sheets, and know how to solder, its a simple thing.


----------

